# كل ما تريد معرفته عن. Surpac.



## alshangiti (1 فبراير 2013)

Gemcom Surpac v6.3.2 » All For you - Everything you need.


Gemcom Surpac is the worldвЂ™s most popular geology and mine planning software. It delivers efficiency and accuracy through ease-of-use, powerful 3D graphics, and workflow automation.

WHAT'S NEW: GEMCOM SURPAC 6.3.2 вЂ“ DYNAMIC SHELLS MODULE

Available now for Surpac 6.3.2, the Dynamic Shells module is a new tool that provides an implicit modelling capability to allow you to interactively create 3D solids and surfaces from geologic data. It has been designed to save time when initially evaluating deposits and can assist in generating surfaces and solids in minutes as opposed to hours.

About Gemcom

When mining companies seek to increase mine productivity, they turn to Gemcom for technology and services. The Company is home to world-renowned mining solutions like GEMS, Surpac, Minex, Whittle, and InSite, and to industry thought leaders who are pushing the boundaries of whatвЂ™s possible in mining. Established in 1985, Gemcom has a global reach delivering comprehensive solutions in all major mining centres in more than 130 countries. Every major mining company, including BHP Billiton, Codelco, De Beers, Newmont and Vale is a Gemcom client. Through a combination of organic growth and strategic acquisitions, the Company has become the largest global supplier of mining software solutions.



All Link Download:

Netload Serious Filehosting - Netload


gesu632.rar download Extabit.com - file hosting


RyuShare.com - Free Online Storage
Tags:


----------



## زكريا الامير1 (5 فبراير 2013)

والله يا بشمهندس يحيى ربنا يجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك 
م/ زكريا


----------



## aidsami (8 فبراير 2013)

Thanks

other link

Surpac 6.3.2

usefull things in geology and mining engineering: Surpac Gemcom v 6.3.2


----------

